# Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoots 1982 & 1987 18x Update



## steven91 (17 Okt. 2011)

R.I.P Patrick 

_*1982*_



 

 

 

 

 

 



*1987*


----------



## Claudia (17 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*

tolle Bilder von Patrick leider ist er viel zu früh gestorben 

:thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (17 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*

ja schade um Ihn  mein Lieblings Film von ihm (Gefährliche Brandung) :thx: für die Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## steven91 (17 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*



Claudia schrieb:


> tolle Bilder von Patrick leider ist er viel zu früh gestorben
> 
> :thx:



du sagst es, 

warum immer nur die bestn


----------



## HazelEyesFan (18 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*

Thank you.


----------



## BriarRose (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*

Thank you so much, he will be sadly missed.


----------



## DanielCraigFan (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoot 1987 15x HQ*

Vielen Dank für die superschönen Bilder. Patrick Swayze unervergessen!


----------



## Claudia (18 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Patrick Swayze - Michael Ochs Photoshoots 1982 & 1987 15x HQ*

_*habe die Photos oben mal sortiert es waren 2 verschiedene Shoots und noch ein kleines Update dazu *_

*+3 von 1982*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Dana k silva (18 Sep. 2012)

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## tinymama21 (18 Sep. 2012)

Very nice photoshoot of Patrick  Thanks for sharing ~


----------

